Ask HN: As end user, how to find out if my smartphone is spying on me? - __e__
======
kiterunner2346
If you're carrying it, its spying on you.

------
clouddrover
If it's an Android phone, it's spying on you:

[https://video.foxnews.com/v/5731183327001/#sp=show-
clips](https://video.foxnews.com/v/5731183327001/#sp=show-clips)

Use the same techniques they use in the video to evaluate other phones.

~~~
beatgammit
If it's an Apple phone, it's _probably_ spying on you.

